# Alterações Climáticas ou Ciclo Climático ?



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Bom dia !!

Resolvi criar este tópico com a ideia de ser diferente do tópico do Aquecimento Global.
Com isto pretendo que seja analisado o clima de Portugal e seu comportamento nas ultimas décadas ou séculos, e tirarmos conclusões se as alterações claramente visiveis no clima de Portugal e em especial no Sul de Portugal resultam do Aquecimento Global ou se trata-se de ciclos climáticos de décadas ou séculos !!
Espero que contribuam com documentos, noticias, gráficos, opiniões e que não transformem isto numa disputa Aquecimento/Arrefecimento global pois não é esta a ideia deste tópico !!

O que pretendo assim é tornar este tópico como uma espécie de documento de alterações/ciclo climático.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2009 às 12:48)

Uma noticia que saiu no resumo do relatório do IM referente a Fevereiro:

*O mês de Fevereiro em Portugal continental, em termos de precipitação, classificou-se como normal a seco. A média da quantidade de precipitação foi inferior ao valor médio de 1971-2000. Nos últimos 20 anos, somente em 4 foram registados valores de precipitação acima do valor normal de 1071-2000. O número de dias com precipitação superior a 1mm, 7 dias foi inferior à normal de 1971-2000 (9 dias).

Relativamente à temperatura do ar, a média da temperatura máxima em Prtugal continental, foi ligeiramente superior ao valor normal de 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de +0,4ºC, no que diz respeito aos valores médias da temperatura mínima e média do ar, estes foram inferiores em -1,3ºC e -0,4ºC respectivamente.*Fonte: IM

Daqui destaco a seguinte frase:
"Nos últimos 20 anos, somente em 4 foram registados valores de precipitação acima do valor normal de 1071-2000"

Creio que é um ponto que podemos começar a analisar !!

No Sul (Faro)
A minha média de Janeiro é de 36/38mm (não oficial) dos ultimos 9 anos e fevereiro tem uma média relativamente igual !!
Curioso é que Março e Abril mantém a média que tinham anteriormente !!

Gostava que opinassem sobre este assunto e os dados que coloquei aqui !!


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 14:48)

na minha opiniao há alteraçoes climaticas e ciclos, um bocado de tudo, numa interacçao intima.
é obvio que perturbamos ( uns acham que muito e outros acham que pouco) o equilibrio que havia outrora, principalmente desde a revoluçao industrial e isso vai alterar tambem o clima nos anos vindouros alterando os padroes a que estavamos habituados e quiçá tornando o clima mais extremado... mas prognosticos só no final do jogo.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2009 às 15:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Daqui destaco a seguinte frase:
> "Nos últimos 20 anos, somente em 4 foram registados valores de precipitação acima do valor normal de 1071-2000"
> 
> Creio que é um ponto que podemos começar a analisar !!
> ...



A redução de precipitação no mês de Fevereiro também se verifica aqui. Nas últimas duas décadas caiu para menos de metade, em relação à normal de 1961-1990. Aliás, a normal de 1971-2000 já reflecte parte dessa redução no mês de Fevereiro, ao passar de 102mm para 75mm.

Estará a acontecer a Fevereiro o mesmo que sucedeu ao mês de Março, que viu a sua precipitação bastante reduzida, nomeadamente a partir do inicio da década de sessenta.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

Dan disse:


> Estará a acontecer a Fevereiro o mesmo que sucedeu ao mês de Março, que viu a sua precipitação bastante reduzida, nomeadamente a partir do inicio da década de sessenta.



Por coincidência aqui há uns tempos tinha tropeçado num estudo que se referia à diminuição da precipitação em Março. Provalmente é mesmo isso que referes, além de Março o mesmo já deve estar a suceder com Fevereiro.



> *Understanding Precipitation Changes in Iberia in Early Spring: Weather Typing and
> Storm-Tracking Approaches*
> 
> DANIEL PAREDES
> ...



*Link:*
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/Ricardo/paredes_et_al.2006.pdf


----------

